# Prepping for DCC



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

So I have been told that if I am building a multi train layout I should go DCC so instead of buying old and converting I bought 4 brand new shiny Katos. 3 SD70Ms and 1 SD80MAC. I may swap the SD80MAC for another SD70M so with that in mind what do I need to do for the layout, I have some brand new Kato Unitrack as well so I'm ready to roll as soon as the table gets built. But I need to know my requirements for DCC I know I am going to need decoders a transformer and a power pack but is that it?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Blade3562 said:


> I know I am going to need decoders a transformer and a power pack but is that it?


The new engines didn't come with decoders in them already?
Your not going to need a transformer.
You will need a DCC controller / Command station, if not included in the command station you will need a throttle.
You will need a Power supply this is not a DC standard power pack. It is a high amperage power supply.
If you have a small layout with no reverse loop that that will get you started.
The top DCC units are Digitrax and NCE.
Avoid the Bachmann EZ DCC, it's an underpowered system!


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

I bought all Kato's don't know if those come DCC equipped?
Where do I look for said command station and power pack? Still new to trains in depth. Love these power controlled switches though, but with FCC it may be a silent killer.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Digitrax Click HERE
NCE Click HERE

"but with FCC it may be a silent killer" ????
did you mean DCC???
You can do decoder equiped or powered switches too!


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Is that something withing the decoder control unit? I simply love the track but just having one siding at the moment is a bit of a standstill. The track is all Kato with power cutoff switches. Let me know what else I need to purchase!

So which one has a mobile app for ios or android? Would make things simpler haha

Whoops typo haha my iPad autocorrected hah.


----------

